# GT6000 Electric Lift



## woody426 (Jun 27, 2010)

I picked a GT6000, 917.250030 with an electric lift. Does anyone have a diagram of how the actuator should be hooked up. Before I took the deck off it barely lifted the deck off the ground. I want to hook up the rear tiller but it doesn't seem like it will have enough travel to lift it.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Woody,

Welcome to the forum.

Try to find some identification numbers on the electric lift. Then call Sears Parts or contact them on the internet.


----------

